# alternating views



## brokethepoint (Aug 6, 2015)

I am looking for a good book that has the pov of the hero/good and villain/bad.

I can't think of any written like this at the moment, but I have probably read a few like that.

So any good suggestions


----------



## Penpilot (Aug 7, 2015)

I think Game of Thrones would be a good one. You have multiple POVs, some of them good, some bad, and some in between. Every POV character has dimensions to them. The good are capable of bad and the bad capable of good.


----------



## brokethepoint (Sep 3, 2015)

I figured someone would bring up Game of Thrones, but that just isn't what I am looking for.


----------



## X Equestris (Sep 3, 2015)

Are we talking fantasy only, or what?


----------



## brokethepoint (Oct 28, 2015)

Yes, fantasy please.


----------



## Steerpike (Oct 28, 2015)

Ever read Jaqueline Carey's _Banewreaker_? It's good. It's a Lord of the Rings-style fantasy told primarily from the viewpoint of the "dark lord," though also with viewpoints from those who are the good guys.


----------



## Mythopoet (Oct 28, 2015)

Let's see...

The Broken Sword by Poul Anderson
Dune by Frank Herbert
That Hideous Strength by C. S. Lewis
The Anubis Gates by Tim Powers
Wizard's First Rule by Terry Goodkind
any Discworld book


----------



## brokethepoint (Oct 29, 2015)

Thank you for the suggestions, I will have to go through some of those.


----------

